# Dirty Secrets. Come confess here.



## Jacob (Dec 13, 2015)

The time has come to cleanse your conscience. Let all your friends - or enemies - here at TBT know your deepest, darkest secrets.




			
				 Rules said:
			
		

> Come tell me all about your deepest secrets. Confess anything you'd like to me here. We are all best friends anyways. C:
> 
> It can be related to anything in real life as well as anything on these forums.
> Mods are not allowed to ban if we confess something related to the forums. :c
> ...


*Real Life:* I broke up with my girlfriend when her parents were going through a divorce.
She cheated on me so its fine but whatever.

*Forum Related:* I voted for myself in the Fire Festival. Still lost tho LOL.

Please don't be replying to peoples confessions if you think it will make them uncomfortable.

_What happens in this thread stays in this thread_,
 please don't be bringing up others' confessions in other threads.

I encourage you to share stuff that people IRL tell you "Don't tell anyone." It could be good for you ?



Spoiler:  Please read this after confessing.



My God, I am sorry for my sins with all my heart. In choosing to do wrong and failing to do good, I have sinned against you whom I should love above all things. I firmly intend, with your help, to do penance, to sin no more, and to avoid whatever leads me to sin. Our Savior Jesus Christ suffered and died for us. In his name, my God, have mercy.


----------



## biibii (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life:  I once snuck out with my friends right after I had gotten grounded for a year lmaooooo.


Forum: I Pretend to be nice to one of the users I hate. Die btch


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

For my Business Statistics class I cheated on every single homework assignment. I have a Chegg account for this semester and it has all the answers to the homework. I also looked up all the answers for the online quizzes. I hardly studied for the tests and relied on the double sided cheat sheet he let us have.

Forums: If I see a user I don't like using one of my favorite characters as an icon/signature set I'll block them (only done this once tbh).


----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)

Real Life: I have two beauty marks on my neck, which I hide with my hair. (They are kinda big but not really.) I hate them a lot. :/

Forum Related: I dislike a fair amount of users on here.


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 13, 2015)

Time to ruin the little bit of good reputation I've left

I spat in my alcoholistic father his food after he drove our family car and accidentally crashed it into a bridge. 

No forum related secrets as far as I know


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2015)

Real Life: I constantly tell my mom I'm with friends when I'm alone I guess? Also there was a time years ago where my hand got pretty bloodied up by being slammed into a barricade at a concert and I somehow managed to hide it til it healed lmao.

Forum Related: Nothin


----------



## himeki (Dec 13, 2015)

real life:no i dont go to sleep at 11 lol

forums: idek


----------



## kayleee (Dec 13, 2015)

I got my nipples pierced but I've since taken them out 
But I guess that's not really a secret cause my friends and boyfriend knew but my parents didn't know obvs
Other than that I don't really have any like any "bad" stuff I've done that I didn't already tell my mom about


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 13, 2015)

Told a friend I didn't wanna get with him. He like, loved me. Little did I know I screamed at him in public on the "anniversary" of the girl he used to love and aunt's death. It was also almost his birthday. I still regret it. He said he started drinking 'cause of me. 



Nothin forum related


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life: People are careful around me for they know I'll grind them the *** up, but I'm the most nicest person.

Forum related: I'm still the same but I lack empathy, basically a btch.
I also blocked Jacob for sending me homestuck music.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

My darkest secret was shown...


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> My darkest secret was shown...



I've given up on him now. I'm going with Jeremy <3


----------



## piichinu (Dec 13, 2015)

rl: cheated on my club penguin bf 
forums: i told jacob kawaiilotus' secrets


----------



## Llust (Dec 13, 2015)

real life: three guys asked me to come over to their house last night, one of them actually used the term 'netflix and chill' lmao. i said id visit all of them but ended up just staying home
forums: i have roughly around ten waifus on various forum boards


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll get banned if I said my forum confession I bet 

or at least monitored or something


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

rl: i told my mom that i was going to the store with a friend when i actually went to the party and i regret it

tbt: i dislike some people here, but im still nice to them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 13, 2015)

Real Life: I have almost no friends in person because I move like every other year and apparently I make people get all butthurt?  Like, I tell the truth as it is, so I usually anger a lot of people for telling them the truth.  And they hate me, tell lies about me, etc.  And then the friends that I do make end up stabbing me behind my back, so, I honestly could care less if I had no friends online or irl tbh

On Forum: I find it hilarious how so many people hate the forum and complain about the inflation/salt, even though they are usually the ones who are negatively contributing to the forum.  I've stated many times my only goal on the forum is to finish my town, but tbh after learning about the darker side of it, I think I'm gonna try to stay on here as long as possible, and watch all the drama play out.
Oh, and I helped someone hold tbt/collectibles to transfer to an alt this summer, but they got banned/quit and I got a popsicle collectible at the end of it all ;-; I'm sorry I told the mods on you d3athsdoppelganger but I warned you that alts weren't allowed
in the end I traded his popsicle for an ice cream swirl so mega guilt


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life:This ***** called Hatsi who think she's so intelligent when she's only a smartass who thinks the world is at her feet
Forums:Im in love with [***]o :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> rl: cheated on my club penguin bf
> forums: i told jacob kawaiilotus' secrets



i broke yesterday with my club penguin gf


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 13, 2015)

Forum: I've reported a couple of my friends' joke posts since they weren't ideal or appropriate and needed to be looked into. I let them know I did it, though.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life: I almost killed someone in a foreign country oops


----------



## Damniel (Dec 13, 2015)

I Internet stalk this person I like a little too much.

I report things no matter what, regardless if they're my friends or not, rules are rules.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life: 16, I'm constantly spoiled by riches, I hardly get anything I want regardless if I asked, I have no friends because I'm too pretty and people are intimidated by that and I use that as a advantage to get what I want.

tbt: I'm 14 years old, I have 114 boyfriends, I do cocaine, crack, you name it I did it. I'm all those bad words, transphobic, racist, s-lut, etc. I wear my pink pj's and my dead mom feeds me 20 pc nuggets everyday and frappes. I'm queen. I also make alt accounts to talk to myself cause one again I'm the best.


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Real life: 16, I'm constantly spoiled by riches, I hardly get anything I want regardless if I asked, I have no friends because I'm too pretty and people are intimidated by that and I use that as a advantage to get what I want.
> 
> tbt: I'm 14 years old, I have 114 boyfriends, I do cocaine, crack, you name it I did it. I'm all those bad words, transphobic, racist, s-lut, etc. I wear my pink pj's and my dead mom feeds me 20 pc nuggets everyday and frappes. I'm queen. I also make alt accounts to talk to myself cause one again I'm the best.









mercy on her soul


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 13, 2015)

Real life: I want my best friend to break up with her boyfriend. I guess she's happy, but I hate her bf so much, he's disgusting. The worst part is, I lied to her about how I felt - I told her that I thought he was cool. I really regret it, but I'm too scared to tell her how I really feel. Also I'm fairly certain she won't hear me out anyway + who am I to tell her who she can and can't date, etc.

Forum-related: None that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 13, 2015)

IRL: I kind of really dislike my brother, like A LOT. He is such a slob and a glutton. He's constantly hurting people and he doesn't even care. The only person that he cares about is his girlfriend. He has sucked hundreds of thousands of dollars out of my parents and he doesn't even care. He's always being a huge jack***.

Forums: me and Pierott were the ones that kidnapped Tina


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

Chickened out xD


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 13, 2015)

real life: most of the times, when i'm supposedly sleeping at my friends house, i'm actually getting drunk on the streets to later hook-up with someone from grindr.

tbt: i guess sending a whatsapp chain showing a pic of someone from tbt just to know if anyone actually knows him and get his # or something lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 13, 2015)

IRL: Somedays in college, I'd literally just skip the whole day by using the Library computers instead of going to my lessons, No wonder why I didn't get the best grades and failed my second year (More importantly they didn't think I'd cope in the third year since I was going through some real personal issues)

TBT: People I dislike generally...I'm just jealous of them but I can't find a way to tell that to them so I either try and block them out of my life or just show dislike toward them.


----------



## chronic (Dec 13, 2015)

irl - rarely do I f with anyone. If you show an interest in me, you've miscalculated. It takes years to gain my trust and prove your loyalty. Yes I'll seem quiet at first, but make no mistake-- that's only me practicing caution. 

tbt - forensics level cyber stalking


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 13, 2015)

irl: One person i act friendly too i ****ing hate because he treats me and my other friends like poopy and has extreme adhd which annoys me when in history class he just gets up and starts walking around the room.

tbt: ehh idk, there are a few peeps on here that i guess I'm not too fond of. oh and i also hate it when peeps on here use anime and k pop avatars and signatures. But hey if you like them more power to you. Don't let me get in the way of you liking what you like.


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

irl: There's this girl in my class whose mentally disabled. She's quite intelligent but she uses her disability as a advantage. She would constantly complain about homework assignments to the teacher and how she simply can't do them so the teacher who feels bad for her gives her some slack. She wins most awards in our class when in nearly every class she doesn't know what's going on but is passing. Sometimes when the class gets "too loud" she would run out or cover her ears but during lunch she doesn't do none of this sht. I remember she use to be my assigned partner and wouldn't help me with sht.
She talks really loud for some reason, even her whispering is loud. I sometimes laugh at her and proclaim her as the most funniest girl I met so far.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 13, 2015)

Irl- I'm a jerk to people I don't like

On TBT- I judge quite a bit of people on here, especially my friends ;-; I'm so sorry


----------



## Trundle (Dec 13, 2015)

My whole family, while very accepting of everyone around, is very quick to be critical of people and each other. This has made me very blunt and I often hurt sensitive people's feelings thought I'm unaware of it. I personally think telling people, for example, that they did really bad at something but they definitely have lots of room to improve should be a socially/morally acceptable statement to make.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2015)

Irl:There's this b!tch who doesn't wants someone to touch them but she does everything to you
She is with his ****g!rls group which is:
~Her
~Feminazi girl
~The girl who thinks that has his school at his feet just because his 100's
~[Actually] intelligent girl she's not a ****girl like the other ones, i like her
~The alt. of the feminazi
~3 Normal girls [not a ****girl] 
~TEH B!TCH [Shes always kind-of dating guys and then leave them]


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Irl:There's this b!tch who doesn't wants someone to touch them but she does everything to you
> She is with his ****g!rls group which is:
> ~Her
> ~Feminazi girl
> ...



hahahaha my dudeim so ****gi nhgibh right now and hahahashahshahahhedgyewdbjdbsz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> irl: There's this girl in my class whose mentally disabled. She's quite intelligent but she uses her disability as a advantage. She would constantly complain about homework assignments to the teacher and how she simply can't do them so the teacher who feels bad for her gives her some slack. She wins most awards in our class when in nearly every class she doesn't know what's going on but is passing. Sometimes when the class gets "too loud" she would run out or cover her ears but during lunch she doesn't do none of this sht. I remember she use to be my assigned partner and wouldn't help me with sht.
> She talks really loud for some reason, even her whispering is loud. I sometimes laugh at her and proclaim her as the most funniest girl I met so far.



im the girl


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 13, 2015)

justice said:


> hahahaha my dudeim so ****gi nhgibh right now and hahahashahshahahhedgyewdbjdbsz
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Lets put there the legend of the lab. pen


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL: A while ago, I became really close friends with a boy who used to be in the same class as me. I sort of had a crush on him but I was a little bit unsure. He liked me too (he admitted this to me not too long ago), but we had an argument and then I straight up didn't talk to him for like 6 months. But that was also because I felt awkward around him because sometimes he flirted a lot with me. ovo I've never told any friends this because I knew they'd make fun of me if they found out I liked him. x3 Anyway that was a loooong long time ago. I'm just surprised I could manage to ignore someone for so long. ;v; 

TBT: I've only blocked one person on this entire site. I have never even so much as spoken to them but reading their posts is honestly cringey and I find them to be a little intimidating. :C That being said though I don't really have any problems with anyone on the site. I'm innocent I swear. ;v;


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL: I'm a *****. A disgusting ***** that deserves being alone without friends all eternity
TBT:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL: I, for a long time, was thought of as the "nice guy" at school, but now recently I've started cussing at times (I don't know why, it might have to do with my dad doing it, as well as the apparent deterioration of the relationship with me and my parents, especially with my dad), people say I've lost that. Some people say that it's not really a problem considering people always say "nice guys finish last" but people also don't understand why I can get so angry sometimes and I don't think I really do either. That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 14, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Real life: 16, I'm constantly spoiled by riches, I hardly get anything I want regardless if I asked, I have no friends because I'm too pretty and people are intimidated by that and I use that as a advantage to get what I want.
> 
> tbt: I'm 14 years old, I have 114 boyfriends, I do cocaine, crack, you name it I did it. I'm all those bad words, transphobic, racist, s-lut, etc. I wear my pink pj's and my dead mom feeds me 20 pc nuggets everyday and frappes. I'm queen. I also make alt accounts to talk to myself cause one again I'm the best.




_I love you_
irl: two years ago I had this one month mlp phase


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL: I lie to like everyone I meet.
''hey do u like *insert a thing i don't even know exists*''
me: ''pssh yeah duh of course. it's so, uh, great and stuff''
TBT: I act so cringey on here but whatever. I also have weird spurts of hating people?
Not sure why?
The next day I'll probably be ''oh hey theres ___ nice to see u''


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Dec 14, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Time to ruin the little bit of good reputation I've left
> 
> I spat in my alcoholistic father his food after he drove our family car and accidentally crashed it into a bridge.
> 
> No forum related secrets as far as I know


I still like you. lol


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 14, 2015)

I've thought about cheating on my boyfriend just because the other guy is so f-ing hot. I'm sorry.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2015)

real life: i've lied to so many people about so many things idec. it's usually because what they're asking about is none of their business tho lmao...... dunno if i want to say what rly serious things i've lied about though


----------



## Ness-Star (Dec 14, 2015)

Real Life: I've stolen a game from family before. I was young and na?ve, but I knew what I was doing..

Forum Related: I miiiight have more than one account on here. I did ask an admin to delete it but it still exists I think..


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 14, 2015)

Real life : I abseloutly DESPISE bronys, they're the most cringey kind of human I will ever meet.

Forum related : *Too evil to tell.*


----------



## dumplen (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL :   I feel like I financially support my s/o wayyyyy more than I should.


Forums:  More often than not, reading these forums make me feel old and unrelatable.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 14, 2015)

IRL: Some of my friends do some really annoying ****, but I don't want to call them out because most of the time it's due to their mental illness. It still gets on my nerves though.

TBT: I've only been here for a couple days so I haven't seen much, but I've noticed in general that some people take Animal Crossing _really seriously_. The fact that villagers are ranked by popularity and people will reset their game dozens of times to get the perfect map baffles my mind, because I've always considered Animal Crossing to be a really relaxing, no-pressure gaming experience. But hey, whatever helps you get the most out of the game, I guess.


----------



## Kess (Dec 15, 2015)

IRL: I've thought of a couple while reading through these but I guess I'll only do one until I see someone else do multiples lol. ANYWAYS, I work in fast food and ever since I got this job it just seems like I've started to develop a sort of fat-phobia and I'm starting to get disgusted with myself. I am and continually try to be a non-judgmental, open minded, open hearted person but I've been having more and more intrusive thoughts about people's weights :[ It makes me sick to hear some of things that pop into my head :[ I've actually considered quitting because of this negative turn in mindset...

FORUMS: I go through phases where I want to be well-known and liked by people on here and then sometimes I won't come on here for months lol


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

back again
rl: i'll try making this as simple as i can; there are four different ways to enter the locker room through. i chose to cut through the gym into the locker room at the end of gym class after working my ass off out in the field. we were short on time so i started taking my shirt off as i was running towards the locker room thinking that the gym was empty. apparently im blind and didnt notice the group of people who got to the gym early for an after school club -- saw them staring at me in my bra right before i left the gym followed by my friends laughing their asses off behind me. fml


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Welp, here goes my reputation..
Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did.. I also Semites wish I have amnesia. Please, someone take me to the psychiatrist..

The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Welp, here goes my reputation..
> Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did
> 
> The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,



You've had a NSFW life and you're only eleven?
Jesus Christ.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You've had a NSFW life and you're only eleven?
> Jesus Christ.



Yep. Since I was 8 actually.. I blame tumblr


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Yep. Since I was 8 actually.. I blame tumblr



What....What exactly do you mean by NSFW?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)

i sent a pic of my inner thigh on here and made 100k tbt bells


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What....What exactly do you mean by NSFW?



Em..em.. Things.. Baby-making is one way you could say it
RIP Layla 2004-2015


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Em..em.. Things.. Baby-making is one way you could say it
> RIP Layla 2004-2015



Since you were EIGHT?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Since you were EIGHT?



Yep
This generation sucks


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Welp, here goes my reputation..
> Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did
> 
> The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,




i think you need to go to bed. turn off the computer.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a crush on this cute guy in my Math class and he's so good at math he does it way better than me.
I can't help but stare at him the whole period oops he's so eye candy


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i think you need to go to bed. turn off the computer.



//shrugs
My life sucks sometimes..


----------



## vexnir (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorta random but: Years ago when I was in junior high, I basically never ever did math homework. Maybe once or twice. Always sneaking my way around it and I passed. 

Actually, I still don't do any of my homework now. It's been like this for years.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I wanna make love to the guy in my math class


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

In 8th grade whenever my teacher roams around checking if we did homework I just pull out my notes and he never noticed it.

I ate lunch in the washroom once bc my 'friends' ditched me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

Luxana said:


> In 8th grade whenever my teacher roams around checking if we did homework I just pull out my notes and he never noticed it.
> 
> I ate lunch in the washroom once bc my 'friends' ditched me



EW thats gross why in the washroom it stinks in there


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

i'm glad kris left.

oops.


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> EW thats gross why in the washroom it stinks in there



my school was fancy af and idk what i was thinking i was like in grade 4


----------



## Isabella (Dec 18, 2015)

Justina said:


> Welp, here goes my reputation..
> Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did.. I also Semites wish I have amnesia. Please, someone take me to the psychiatrist..
> 
> The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,



is this the real life
is this just fantasy
caught in a landslide
no escape from reality?


on topic:
i stole pokemon crystal from my friend in 4th grade but he never played it anyway. i dont think he ever noticed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Real life:This ***** called Hatsi who think she's so intelligent when she's only a smartass who thinks the world is at her feet
> Forums:Im in love with [***]o :3



I'll fight you for her.

IRL: Hahahaha oh god so many, pretend to be another person online and probs making an older guy do something awful when i was 16, having like a million online boyfriend who I promised to go see when I turned 18 from when i was 15-17 (a lot of them really loved me, 2 of them bought me engagement rings, another I skyped his mom and she told me she thought I was good for her son and wanted me to move there and she said she'd help me even..) giving a bf a HJ under a blanket right in front of his parents while they watch some NASCAR race thing... cheated in school a lot so I could just pass, but it was cause I was lazy not dumb, used to steal jewelry from Claire's XD, I am sure there are like a million more things.

On the Forums: Would smash a lot of people on here


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Isabella said:


> is this the real life-
> is this just fantasy-
> caught in a landslide-
> no escape from reality?-
> ...


is this the real life- Ja
is this just fantasy- Nein
caught in a landslide- Ja
no escape from reality?- Nein


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll let the guy in my math class do anything to my body


----------



## sock (Dec 18, 2015)

IRL: I once pushed my teacher against the wall (I really hated school)

On here: I can't think of any? But I guess I don't like some people on here haha. And sort of forum related, but I once told jvgsJeff I found someone really annoying (it was true) but then I turned out really liking them? Lol


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

I have something very similar to this situation hahaha 

My best friend was talking smack about me in year 8, so when i was making her a sandwich at my house, i rubbed her piece of salami onto the kitchen floor while she was playing Mario kart in the lounge. Never ever get on my bad side.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

On YouTube I know like 90% of the videos with a boob thumbnail for the game videos don't even have boobs. I click them anyways.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 18, 2015)

I get so annoyed with the people I go to school with. The "alternative" people at my school are exactly why everyone hates on the culture. They think they're bad asses for listening to pierce the veil and wanting to go to hell, like really? They need to keep their ****ty entitled attitudes to themselves.  YOU are why everyone thinks an alternative style kid is an arrogant ******* and then you complain about getting treated like ****?-.-


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I ate peanut butter out of the jar after my mom told me not to ;-;


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

Real life: When I was small around 6-7 years old I would go clothes shopping with my mom and hide underneath those clothing stands and eat dirty, dusty, gross candies that had been there for ages. Then got sick, a lot

Forum related: I like to check out peoples signatures and profiles sometimes, yay for stalking xD


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

IRL: I'm a compulsive liar. I caught myself and realized how big of a problem it was before things got out of hand, but it's still a really hard habit to break. The most recent predicament I got myself in was when I blocked my friend/crush/ex on snapchat and ignored him for a week, then told him I deleted the app instead of telling the truth and admitting that I blocked him. And now his best friend knows (probably) that I like him again, so he'll probably find out everything and I don't want to admit that I lied to him AND blocked him. It would hurt his feelings so badly and I don't want to do that to him. Odds are I'll tell him whatever it takes to not hurt him, even if it means lying again.

TBT: My younger sister got TBT a while ago but left after losing interest in ACNL for a while. She gave me permission, but I took all of her BTB from her and I worried that I'd be accused of having an alternate account for at least two months after that.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

IRL: I had a one night stand.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 18, 2015)

RL:
I always cut math classes because attendance wasn't required.
And because the universe is unfair, I got a 1.00.
(There's also this cute guy in my org. The way he smiles makes me want to kiss him. Ohmygod every time he talks to me, he makes me melt. Aaaahhh.)

Forum:
Eh... eh.


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

real life: i dont know i got a cat in my lap???

forum: there are not so nice people on here and i just joined


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

irl: there's 2 boys i like at school but they're both cute and it's just aghhhhh


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't have any dirty secrets because I'm pure and blessed. And I can't think of any right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 19, 2015)

I put people on my ignore list if they have ugly/annoying signatures or avis.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

espellium said:


> real life: i dont know i got a cat in my lap???
> 
> forum: there are not so nice people on here and i just joined



I'm surprised by the personalities I'm seeing around here as well! Everyone I've traded with has been lovely, but the chatty boards seem... um. Awful, tbh.


----------



## gem83 (Dec 19, 2015)

RL: There was a point in my life like 5 years ago where I was sexually attracted to Ganondorf from the LoZ games.

Forum: I hate most of the rules here yet I still get annoyed when people break them like wtf


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I put people on my ignore list if they have ugly/annoying signatures or avis.



I wish more people would start doing that instead of constantly complaining and making pointless threads tbh.


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

irl: i hate everyone i know irl and i think they're annoying :///

forum: i just joined today... come on...

i also have autism (aspergers) and i have a lack of empathy unless you're super close to me and i depend on you (like, you're in my main group chat or you're my romantic partner)


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2015)

My mom asked who ate the last little pringles packet
I said idk

But it was me


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 19, 2015)

Forum: Hello to those who joined just today! ^^ Please don't mind the drama going around. (I suggest you stay away from it actually; I find it very annoying how some people can just suck others' happiness around the forums and how others can be so very childish! :c )

RL: the only reason I'm going to watch Star Wars later is because everyone else is watching and I'd feel like a loser if I didn't haha


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Forum: Hello to those who joined just today! ^^ Please don't mind the drama going around. (I suggest you stay away from it actually; I find it very annoying how some people can just suck others' happiness around the forums and how others can be so very childish! :c )
> 
> RL: the only reason I'm going to watch Star Wars later is because everyone else is watching and I'd feel like a loser if I didn't haha



thank you! i'm probably going to stay away from it, mostly since ac is a calm game for me and id prefer to stay in the calm/fun  side of the forum

forum: still nothing

irl: my mom pretty much found out i wasn't cis/straight and scolded me for it and i just eventually shrugged it off because of my ptsd, not even paying attention to the fact it worsened it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 19, 2015)

Forum: I'm honestly surprised that I have not received an infraction or even a warning yet. I used to think this was one of the most structured or perhaps even strictest forums I've ever seen (came from GameFAQs, which I still don't understand why I have positive karma on there), but I guess not.

Real-Life: I pick up food I dropped on the floor and put it on the side of my plate, but then I eat it when nobody is looking.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 19, 2015)

I enjoy crying


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

I recently became self-harming


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Yep
> This generation sucks



Do you live in a third world country? (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Mariah (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> I recently became self-harming



Get help ASAP.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Do you live in a third world country? (◡‿◡✿)



Nu
'Murica

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Get help ASAP.



It's not too bad. Don't worry


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Nu
> 'Murica
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Is it okay if I ask you what state? You don't have to answer if you don't want to... (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Is it okay if I ask you what state? You don't have to answer if you don't want to... (◡‿◡✿)



I don't mind, not like you could find me XD
California


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> I don't mind, not like you could find me XD
> California



I say get responsible parents (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm going to sleep now
Now to kill myself in a dream <3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

*Real World: *I pretend I’m not hurt. And go about the world like I’m havin’ fun. 
*TBT Forums:* A certain user makes me feel sad with her latest confessions :-(


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> *Real World: *I pretend I’m not hurt. And go about the world like I’m havin’ fun.
> *TBT Forums:* A certain user makes me feel sad with her latest confessions :-(



Oh (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## riummi (Dec 25, 2015)

RL: 
-i've had way too many crushes - i really need to stop so i have vowed to never like anyone until college (all the guys actually kinda suck tbh so it shouldnt be too hard anymore hah)
-im lame and dont strike up conversations with anyone

Forums: 
- im social


----------



## Mango (Dec 25, 2015)

irl i went through my random phase for a year or so and it was so embarassing. i was obsessed with mlp, i have so many cards from it. the trading cards. i had 'tacos' and 'nyan cat' shirts an i played roblox and online i went by the username 'rainbowsprinkles506', i was obsessed with animal jam and i forced myself to have depression, cut myself, and stay up late crying because i wanted to be cool abd edgy

forums: idk ? i 'betrayed' some of my old friends on here which was fun


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Nu
> 'Murica
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



the more you tell yourself that it's not too bad, the more you will get hurt. talk to someone who can help and that you trust, and try your best to stop. it's a waste to see such a great person put themselves in danger.


----------



## epona (Dec 25, 2015)

my boyfriend and i have cheated on each other a lot and we still stay together
for some reason a lot of my relationships end up like that though, i think i kind of fail to grasp the concept of a relationship because i got so f***ked up in high school hahaha

there's more but i prob shouldnt confess them theyre a bit much for tbt


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

*Real World:* I write NSFW fanfictions a lot. Mainly Pocky x Dallas.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> I'm going to sleep now
> Now to kill myself in a dream <3



I have a feeling that you're just doing this for attention, but please stop. It is very insensitive to people who actually have these problems. If it's "not that bad" then you have no reason to complain. If it IS that bad, go do something about it.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 25, 2015)

Irl:
People smh always think that I'm an innocent sweet child when they first meet me.
Noot exactly true


Forums:
I don't even know what Acnl is about..


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Oh (◡‿◡✿)



It ain't you if that's what you're thinking. (uwu✿)
More confessions: I like dressing up as a banana and watch YouTube videos of bananas.
TBT: I'm gonna treasure these snowflakes for my entire internet life.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 25, 2015)

Real life: sometimes when people leave the room I eat their food (but only if they have cookies or smthn I take one not a sandwich)
TBT: I really have no dirty secrets here


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

*IRL:* I like k-pop and none of my family knows. They hate k-pop
*TBT:* Some posts by users here make me cringe so hard. I admit, I've made some cringy posts but ugh.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I have a feeling that you're just doing this for attention, but please stop. It is very insensitive to people who actually have these problems. If it's "not that bad" then you have no reason to complain. If it IS that bad, go do something about it.



"if its not that bad you have no reason to complain..if it is that bad, go do something about it"....I think I just found my new life anthem...let's see, deep dark secrets...I've been driving with no license..


----------



## milkday (Dec 25, 2015)

irl: ik there is def something wrong w/ me (possible anxiety, i barely eat ((fussy eater, real fussy)), hypochondria) but idk what to do abt it. some of my friends were worried abt me, but i just lie and say i'm fine.

tbt: i had a friend and then i lost him and i'm still a lil sad abt it but y'know


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 25, 2015)

When I was a kid I licked all over my sisters DS bc I was mad at her

I disslike anyone that uses "xD", ":3" or ""


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I disslike anyone that uses "xD", ":3" or ""



I'm screwed. I use xD in every sentence I use. And the others a lot.
XD :3


----------



## boujee (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Welp, here goes my reputation..
> Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did.. I also Semites wish I have amnesia. Please, someone take me to the psychiatrist..
> 
> The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,




"I don't want to be normal"
"I want a mental problem"

Basically this is proof of "believing" you adhd but didn't want to tell your dad.
You need help ASAP.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Welp, here goes my reputation..
> Irl: I'm bi, polyromantic, I have an NSFW life, I'm in 3 relationships and like 5 people. I sometimes think I was switched at birth. I put a knife to my wrist a few times.. Idk why, but I don't want to be normal. I want a mental problem, that of which I think I have two. Bipolar disorder and ADHD. I've gone in anorexic phases. Recently, I thought I had cancer. I hoped I did.. I also Semites wish I have amnesia. Please, someone take me to the psychiatrist..
> 
> The forums: I'm a TBT addict and I make weird ships in my mind. Not by me, but bluepikachu27 ships me and Justin X,D. Probs bc I changed my username to Justina,



Late reply but feel free to swap with me if ya want.


----------



## milkday (Dec 25, 2015)

i agree w/ gamzee. you gotta see someone abt this bc otherwise it'll get worse. how old did you say 
you were?

you're not weak if you talk to someone, i swear. i mean, you can talk to me if ya want?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

Irl: I'm a 14 year old wierdo with ADHD and ASD who goes to a residential boarding school cause I keep getting excluded for behaviour problems.
Forums: I'm a annoying rude spammer who no one likes.


----------



## Chaotix (Dec 25, 2015)

IRL: Started drinking alcohol at a very early age cause I wanted to fit in with the cool kids and I regret it.

TBT: There's a few women that post on here that I think that they look H.O.T!


----------



## Esphas (Dec 25, 2015)

real life: im perfect so i cant rly put anything here

forum related: same


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 25, 2015)

Real Life - I'm actually super depressed and I try to convince myself I'm not by trying to exude a fake self-confidence that borders on cocky and it makes me feel like a smug douche but I'm too far down the rabbit hole to stop.

Forums - Same exact thing but I staple dank memes onto my posts occasionally.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> real life: im perfect so i cant rly put anything here
> 
> forum related: same



i can confirm that none of this is true


----------



## Esphas (Dec 25, 2015)

piichinu said:


> i can confirm that none of this is true



im better than you btch know ur place


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2015)

Esphas said:


> im better than you btch know ur place














fking disciplined


----------



## milkday (Dec 25, 2015)

irl~ i have this super sweet friend w/ aspergers but her lack of... idk, understanding, gets on my nerves. It's like being mad w/ a puppy. ;~;


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

Irl: Sometimes I just want to live a wild life. Drinking smoking being a hood ect. I just want to be a wild child and get put in jail at least once there's a lot more but I'm too lazy to write it out.


----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

irl: i really can't stand my friends. they're all incredibly fake and it's just come to the point where i don't care about their problems/drama/other stuff. i need new friends or i may explode. :^) :^) :^)

tbt: i post a lot hehe


----------



## tumut (Dec 25, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Irl: Sometimes I just want to live a wild life. Drinking smoking being a hood ect. I just want to be a wild child and get put in jail at least once there's a lot more but I'm too lazy to write it out.


You should try vaping


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

piichinu said:


> fking disciplined


RIP piicinu again


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 25, 2015)

I've blocked the source link of many people's signatures here, I don't enjoy looking at them in the least.


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I've blocked the source link of many people's signatures here, I don't enjoy looking at them in the least.



Better not have blocked mine ; )

I like 3 people. oops.


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Irl: Sometimes I just want to live a wild life. Drinking smoking being a hood ect. I just want to be a wild child and *get put in jail at least once there's a lot more* but I'm too lazy to write it out.



um why


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

kassie said:


> um why



I can't explain it, but for some reason I just want to.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> IRL: I kind of really dislike my brother, like A LOT. He is such a slob and a glutton. He's constantly hurting people and he doesn't even care. The only person that he cares about is his girlfriend. He has sucked hundreds of thousands of dollars out of my parents and he doesn't even care. He's always being a huge jack***.
> 
> Forums: me and Pierott were the ones that kidnapped Tina


Bet your brother isnt as bad as mine.
I got given nothing for Christmas as I don't live with my mum. But my brother does who is 9 months older then me and got a ?100 laptop then proceeded to crack the screen and break it because he wanted a gaming laptop.
Not even exaggerating, we had a good time with family and that's what Christmas is about but he put a dark mood over it.


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I've blocked the source link of many people's signatures here, I don't enjoy looking at them in the least.


That's a great idea. lol *blocks all emo and tumblr signatures*


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I've blocked the source link of many people's signatures here, I don't enjoy looking at them in the least.



wait what how


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I can't explain it, but for some reason I just want to.



Aren't you like 12?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Aren't you like 12?



No I'm fourteen.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Irl: Sometimes I just want to live a wild life. Drinking smoking being a hood ect. I just want to be a wild child and get put in jail at least once there's a lot more but I'm too lazy to write it out.



The media is influencing you a little too hard. Just live your life normal.


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 25, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> The media is influencing you a little too hard. Just live your life normal.


This...


----------



## tumut (Dec 25, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> RIP piicinu again


It's a Christmas miracle

- - - Post Merge - - -

she had way too much money


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I have a feeling that you're just doing this for attention, but please stop. It is very insensitive to people who actually have these problems. If it's "not that bad" then you have no reason to complain. If it IS that bad, go do something about it.



TBT/IRL: She thought she had breast cancer and it turned out to be a zit, so as someone who has actually experienced a cancer scare I take everything she says as a disgusting attempt at trolling and getting attention with her "edginess" and "dirty mind".


----------



## Radda (Dec 26, 2015)

I hate how most of these are like hecka unjuicy and is recycled tea brought to the table,And seriously people need to stop being so insensitive and like I don't know not being a good sport about the other **** people are going through.

Also I'm not saying this for myself but others.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> TBT/IRL: She thought she had breast cancer and it turned out to be a zit, so as someone who has actually experienced a cancer scare I take everything she says as a disgusting attempt at trolling and getting attention with her "edginess" and "dirty mind".



...
im pretty insulted by this, and the quoted post. neither are true, the negatives toward me. plus it really doesnt help with how i am atm..


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2015)

i stole fizzy lifting drinks



P o c k y said:


> I can't explain it, but for some reason I just want to.



fight a Soc


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't tell anyone else, or taunt me mercilessly, but I have an irrational hatred of the Terrible Trio, to the point where I jump at the mere mention of that serious human game, and I'm no longer willing to write their names, instead having to resort to copy-pasting.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've stolen candy before
Wasn't that sneaky though, don't get how I wasn't caught.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've stolen candy before
> Wasn't that sneaky though, don't get how I wasn't caught.



I stole a baby bottle pop candy on my way to kindergarten and it still haunts me to this day cause I got caught by my babysitter
Also, I ran away in kindergarten. I didn't run away too far though. Like a block maybe.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I stole a baby bottle pop candy on my way to kindergarten and it still haunts me to this day cause I got caught by my babysitter



wow lmao
I stole it from my corner store and they never noticed


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 26, 2015)

Sparro said:


> wow lmao
> I stole it from my corner store and they never noticed



The clerk might've noticed but I lived in an island and I was a child so I doubt they cared


----------



## milkyi (Dec 26, 2015)

Zane said:


> i stole fizzy lifting drinks
> 
> 
> 
> fight a Soc



Haha yeah, then I'll run away to Buck's with Dallas.


----------



## kassie (Dec 26, 2015)

irl: i've gotten into a bad habit of.. i guess, stealing little things from stores. usually just energy drinks (surprisingly easy to do), loose candy and cases of ramen noodles from the grocery store lmao. it's something i wish i didn't do but yeah idk

tbt: uh i've had a "crush" on someone i've barely spoken to on here. i just find them interesting.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 26, 2015)

Azza said:


> Better not have blocked mine ; )


No babe (;



kassie said:


> wait what how


I use the Ad Block Pro extension's Block Element feature, which entirely blocks the URL of the specific image from displaying on the page. Of course there are other ways to do it, but this is convenient for me.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2015)

Justina said:


> ...
> im pretty insulted by this, and the quoted post. neither are true, the negatives toward me. plus it really doesnt help with how i am atm..



listen, i'm all for trusting your 'conditions' but plastering it all over the forums isn't help, and doing it isn't going to spark the most positive attention. Speak to a school guidance counsellor, call childline (if you can't trust family). 
Alternatively, i think you're a bit of a hypochondriac if anything.


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 26, 2015)

irl: I dislike my father in law lmao

forums: I know someone here who's perfectly fine but still claimed that her being depressed over life, got anxiety problems, tried to commit suicide several times, and so on just to gain people's attention. I mean, it is not nice at all.. sigh, people might got real depression and problems and you use it to gain attention? utterly disrespectful :/


----------



## alphys (Dec 26, 2015)

i signed up for club penguin without my parents' permission


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm meme trash


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 26, 2015)

I hate most people on the forum but it never really was a secret


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2015)

theres a user on here who sells a lot of art but i hate it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 26, 2015)

Theres someone who keeps posting here who I used to think was okay and now they are starting to get really annoying.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2015)

when people here annoy me or do something rude to me, me and my few friends roast them.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2015)

The only interesting stuff would be stuff I'm not comfortable sharing...that being said though...some people do get on my nerves here(*gasp*, like I'm the only here who shares that sentiment).


----------



## device (Dec 26, 2015)

I cheated in the easter egg event this yr (s/o pandanikita)


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 26, 2015)

In real life: I'm not nice at all in real life.

On bell tree: As nice as I may seem, I love to annoy some people to be really honest. But I made someone real,y angry so I thought I should stop. I also never remember the people I annoy, so when people hate me, I'm confused XD. Finally, I go on forensic level stalking. There is still somebody that I stalk all their threads and her tumblr (ΘεΘ.

*Like this comment if you hate/dislike me.*


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> In real life: I'm not nice at all in real life.
> 
> On bell tree: [strikethrough]As nice as I may seem[/strikethrough], I love to annoy some people to be really honest. But I made someone real,y angry so I thought I should stop. I also never remember the people I annoy, so when people hate me, I'm confused XD. Finally, I go on forensic level stalking. There is still somebody that I stalk all their threads and her tumblr (ΘεΘ.
> 
> *Like this comment if you hate/dislike me.*





So you being a homophobe was to get people riled up?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> So you being a homophobe was to get people riled up?



I think it was cause some other dude said 'thanks for the entertainment on that thread' on his profile or something so i realised it was a joke.
still a stupid joke though.


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2015)

ooh
well that's dumb, now you'll just end up as another Mango; giving up your "secrets" so people honestly won't take you seriously.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 26, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Finally, I go on forensic level stalking. There is still somebody that I stalk all their threads and her tumblr (ΘεΘ.[/B]


This is the worst.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 26, 2015)

Aerate said:


> This is the worst.



It's very creepy. That's not something you willingly admit to.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

I just have a forum one and it's that I hate logging on here everyday.


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2015)

Other Capricorns get on my nerves but Ayye Capricorn season.


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> So you being a homophobe was to get people riled up?



That's disgusting. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> My God, I am sorry for my sins with all my heart. In choosing to do wrong and failing to do good, I have sinned against you whom I should love above all things. I firmly intend, with your help, to do penance, to sin no more, and to avoid whatever leads me to sin. *Our Savior Jesus Christ* suffered and died for us. In his name, my God, have mercy.



What about the non-Christian people?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 26, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I just have a forum one and it's that I hate logging on here everyday.



Then why do you come here?


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Then why do you come here?



Because I want to talk to some of the nice people and I need things for my town.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 26, 2015)

I think modern feminism is a joke, and is no longer about equality.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I think modern feminism is a joke, and is no longer about equality.



This should have gone on the unpopular opinions thread, I don't see how that's a 'dirty secret'. 

Irl: I spend my time at school hanging out with people I don't like and people who make me unhappy. That's a secret because I don't tell them that's how they make me feel. I suppose I just find it hard to make new friends...

TBT: I spend more of my time lurking threads than posting. I see what you guys are saying. I see everything. I'm watching.


----------



## LilD (Dec 26, 2015)

I "forget" to replace empty tp rolls because it irritates my husband


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 26, 2015)

I reused a Darth Maul outfit I had when I was like 10 several years later for part of another quick costume picture. This costume is so cringey. The hood isn't even a hood. It's a black shirt. The sad part is they actually liked it too. Took this two years ago. Look with caution.



Spoiler


----------



## epona (Dec 26, 2015)

Spoiler



i lowkey love my life because it seems so fake and unreal like i come from an unbelievably wealthy and privileged background and i've literally spat in my parents face and image by sleeping around and drinking way too much from like 14 onwards and drug use and just screwing up my life in general and i know it's not cool and i know it's awful and i'm 20 with chronic health problems and i'm probably gping to die really young lol and it's the lamest most pathetic life to live but when i watch shows like skins or movies like palo alto i feel good because the idealistic unacheivable teenage dream character is literally me and it's crap but that's what keeps me motorin on destroying my future one step at a time yahoo


----------



## Albuns (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm a horrible person. Nowadays, if a person compliments me on anything at all, it only makes me feel even worse about myself.


----------



## Sdj4148 (Dec 26, 2015)

I never post on this board and kinda feel like I don't belong here but I'm going to post anyways. I care way too much about other people's opinions of me. Like to the point where it it affects who I am. I've changed myself little by little to be favored by people. I curse irl, changed my music tastes, changed the way I dress because of this. I'm slowly trying to stop but it'll take a long time. When anyone says something the least bit critical, it affects me though I admit I do need someone to criticize me now and then. Even posting this is making me nervous because I'm afraid of what the people reading this might think. Well, I guess admitting you have a problem is the first step towards fixing, right?


----------



## Albuns (Dec 26, 2015)

Sdj4148 said:


> I never post on this board and kinda feel like I don't belong here but I'm going to post anyways. I care way too much about other people's opinions of me. Like to the point where it it affects who I am. I've changed myself little by little to be favored by people. I curse irl, changed my music tastes, changed the way I dress because of this. I'm slowly trying to stop but it'll take a long time. When anyone says something the least bit critical, it affects me though I admit I do need someone to criticize me now and then. Even posting this is making me nervous because I'm afraid of what the people reading this might think. Well, I guess admitting you have a problem is the first step towards fixing, right?



I think it's fine to try out different things based on what others like, but you should ask yourself if YOU would be content with liking it, or doing it, or whatever it is you're up to. Whether you'd enjoy it because it tickles YOUR fancy and not your desire to appeal to someone.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 26, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I ate peanut butter out of the jar after my mom told me not to ;-;



OMFG MOM YOU'RE SO BAD

Forums: there are people on here who annoy me so so so much and yeah I am probably annoying to you but I just want to freaking break thosee peoples faces. I am too lazy to block people tho WhOoPs


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 26, 2015)

Once upon a time my younger sister was dating this boy she really like and they had been dating for like almost a year at this point. My mom let him come over sometime after school so he was pretty much at my house a lot. One day I came home after school and I was going to eat my last swiss roll because I am obsessed with them. My last ******* swiss roll was gone and who comes in the kitchen eating it? My sister's boyfriend! I got so mad that I told my sister that I saw him cheating and she believed me and they broke up. My sister was pretty upset and she's past it now but I still can't forgive myself for doing it. 

Moral of the story: DON'T EAT MY LAST ******* SWISS ROLL!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 26, 2015)

alphys said:


> i signed up for club penguin without my parents' permission
> View attachment 160134



I am literally dead rn


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 26, 2015)

jinico said:


> My mom asked who ate the last little pringles packet
> I said idk
> 
> But it was me



PLOT TWIST


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 26, 2015)

It's no secret that I'm very disliked because of 11 year old me (also stuff I did like 5 minutes ago), like I know I am really obnoxious, and I am a horrid person sometimes and I feel bad that people have to even be near me or read what I type sometimes, like I say the most annoying stuff and I regret it quickly after I say it, this apples to real life and the forum. I wish I could start over or just go back and fix it all. People think I know I'm being annoying so I keep doing it, no it's just me, and I can't stop being annoying, and I hate that I am, I try to be a better person but I can't, I always have to do something dumb to mess it all up again.


----------



## device (Dec 26, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> This should have gone on the unpopular opinions thread, I don't see how that's a 'dirty secret'.



isn't that a popular opinion?


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 27, 2015)

TBT and Chatzy:
I'm scared that the people I talk with actually find me really annoying and just won't say it to my face. Also, I feel like I miss out on so much and it's kind of saddening because friends will bring it up and I'll just be very confused.


----------



## jiny (Dec 27, 2015)

TBT: I'm scared people find me super annoying. And I feel like my "friends" on TBT aren't really my friends, they're just pretending. It frightens me.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> TBT: I'm scared people find me super annoying. And I feel like my "friends" on TBT aren't really my friends, they're just pretending. It frightens me.



same. Except I don't have friends, here or rl.
i always am terrified that I look dumb or someone finds me irritating or annoying. even irl.


----------



## riummi (Dec 27, 2015)

lol same as all three posts above me


----------



## Goth (Dec 27, 2015)

Waiting for the I fell in love with my cousin post...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I don't believe in god so...


----------



## radical6 (Dec 27, 2015)

L o t t i e said:


> Waiting for the I fell in love with my cousin post...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I don't believe in god so...



tthere was already that thread on tbt a couple months ago about some dude falling in love with his cousin dummy

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainCrossing said:


> Finally, I go on forensic level stalking. There is still somebody that I stalk all their threads and her tumblr (ΘεΘ.
> 
> *Like this comment if you hate/dislike me.*



get out of vietnam before you kill my family or something ur creepy as hell

i dont really have any secrets since im pretty sure most people know what i do anyway, doesnt really bother me if they know, and i dont care about anything in my life anymore so whatever


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 27, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> This should have gone on the unpopular opinions thread, I don't see how that's a 'dirty secret'.
> 
> TBT: I spend more of my time lurking threads than posting. I see what you guys are saying. I see everything. I'm watching.


I agree 100%, but that thread's closed babe :')


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 27, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It's no secret that I'm very disliked because of 11 year old me (also stuff I did like 5 minutes ago), like I know I am really obnoxious, and I am a horrid person sometimes and I feel bad that people have to even be near me or read what I type sometimes, like I say the most annoying stuff and I regret it quickly after I say it, this apples to real life and the forum. I wish I could start over or just go back and fix it all. People think I know I'm being annoying so I keep doing it, no it's just me, and I can't stop being annoying, and I hate that I am, I try to be a better person but I can't, I always have to do something dumb to mess it all up again.



You should stop worrying so much as to what other people think about you. Firstly, it's the internet... You're talking to people who you are most likely never going to meet, it's a very different situation as opposed to people at school. And even then, why should you care as to what other people may think about you? You are never going to win the approval of absolutely everyone, no matter what you do. You're BOUND to annoy at least someone, and that's okay, you know? As long as you're happy and you're being yourself, not feeling like you have to try and have to hide behind some fake facade to win the approval of others, then that's what is most important. 

Secondly, I'm not sure how old you are now, but... Seriously, we ALL say and do 'stupid' things when we are 11 years old. That's just a fact. As we grow up and get older we realise how things we said or things we did in the past are quite immature and perhaps ignorant but, that's okay. Growing up is really just a process of learning and experiencing new things and maturing at your own pace. Of course you might seem 'more annoying' or 'more stupid' than other members because the majority of people on this site are at least a few years older than you and therefore are more mature than you. Don't feel like you have to try and force yourself to grow up in order to win the approval of people on this site. Of course, be conscious of the things that you say, you know, just think before you post and stuff, that's just basic though really... If you think that you might say something that will hurt someones feelings or might come across as rude then don't post it, but that applies to everyone on this site really, that's just what I do. 

And finally, stop thinking so negatively of yourself. You're focusing a lot on the bad aspects of yourself rather than the positives, and really, if you want to give a good impression to other people, it's much better for you to focus on the positives than the negatives. I mean that is much harder to do than you would think, but, stop beating yourself up over just being young. When I was 11, I said and did really cringey and dumb things and sometimes I wish I could rewind time to change what I did so I could rid of the memory, but, that's just a part of life. Human beings are not perfect and we all take time to progress and learn and mature. You're not obnoxious or annoying because of your age, at least that's what I think. People are just obnoxious and annoying because of their personalities, it's not because of how old they are. I am sure even by this time next year you will have grown up a lot and learned a lot of new things... You're still only young. Don't feel like you need to improve yourself for other people, just improve yourself because you want to.

Also lol, I guess, it just bugs me a little when I see a lot of younger members on this site making big "Apology" threads in Brewster's, like... You don't need to apologise! If you have personally upset someone then fine you can just VM them but don't feel like you need to go and say sorry to everyone on this forum for being 11 or for being 'annoying'... Tbh, most people just don't care at all, anyway. 

tl;dr - don't feel like you need to win other peoples approval, just be you, you'll never be able to please everyone. Maturing and growing up will come with age, we all say and do silly things when we are younger, do not worry so much as to what other people think. ^^

Edit: ALSO AYSUH, I know that thread's closed, I WAS JUST SAYING.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 27, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> It's no secret that I'm very disliked because of 11 year old me (also stuff I did like 5 minutes ago), like I know I am really obnoxious, and I am a horrid person sometimes and I feel bad that people have to even be near me or read what I type sometimes, like I say the most annoying stuff and I regret it quickly after I say it, this apples to real life and the forum. I wish I could start over or just go back and fix it all. People think I know I'm being annoying so I keep doing it, no it's just me, and I can't stop being annoying, and I hate that I am, I try to be a better person but I can't, I always have to do something dumb to mess it all up again.



Don't feel based!  As Celestefey said,  everyone posts dumb things when they're young. Goodness, you should see my old posts on the other forum I go on. They're so cringeworthy, I bet everyone hated me back then. Like ugh. I can't even begin to describe. You're much more mature than I was at that age. Personally I don't find you annoying at all.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> TBT: I'm scared people find me super annoying. And I feel like my "friends" on TBT aren't really my friends, they're just pretending. It frightens me.



I've felt this way ever since I joined tbh
Especially considering all my 'friends' tend to talk a lot behind my back on here so


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 27, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Edit: ALSO AYSUH, I know that thread's closed, I WAS JUST SAYING.



tfw bae spells your name wrong

IRL: Even though I interact with like a ****load of friends and people happily and am really ecstatic while conversing with them, I can't help but feel a bunch of them are ****ty people who aren't worth my time. But spending time with them is still fun in its own ways, even if it's just for those moments. It's so strange.

There's nothing I've been hiding on the forums or have hidden feelings about, I am what I am lol


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Ohk here's another one xD
real life: I'm such a lazy ****.... sometimes 
tbt forums: I like making tbt bells to buy items/stuff


----------



## milkyi (Dec 27, 2015)

*IRL:* My mother left me when I was two, and my dad doesn't give two ****s about me. Rosemary is the only one who cares.

*TBT:* I love it when people hate on me here, I find it really funny.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 27, 2015)

Real life: I married Evan Peters and Justin Bieber because they're so kewl!! x3
TBT: I try to be edgy like the pre-teen kewl kidz


----------



## boujee (Dec 27, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Real life: I married Evan Peters and Justin Bieber because they're so kewl!! x3
> TBT: I try to be edgy like the pre-teen kewl kidz




Ha


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 27, 2015)

irl: 24
tbt: 55+


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 28, 2015)

tbt: there is this really salty person who is really rude to me and my friends sometimes and judges our tastes in things and i don't particularly enjoy it


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 28, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> tbt: there is this really salty person who is really rude to me and my friends sometimes and judges our tastes in things and i don't particularly enjoy it



Yeah they way too salty


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2015)

I was just telling my Lovely Friend this:

When I was 1ish my mom took me to the mall in my stroller, and at the time there was a pet store in there so she took me to see the puppies and one of them jumped in the stroller onto my lap and sat quietly with me but my mom didn't notice and I didn't say anything
So she walked out of the store while I still had the puppy in my lap and one of the employees came running like "you can't leave with that!" and took the pup from me and that's how I almost stole a dog when I was 1 but sadly didn't


----------



## alphys (Dec 28, 2015)

i made this amv as a joke and i get 50 notifications for it every day and tbh im dead inside


also, one of my hobbies is making joke amvs


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 28, 2015)

i posted a star wars 7 spoiler


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 28, 2015)

I envy my RP characters sometimes oml.
I sometimes cry because anime isn't real. The guys are so flipping hawt


----------



## 2pVaporeon (Dec 28, 2015)

Ohh, this is juicy! I may be new, but this is my first impression of all of you so congrats, you're all crazy!

IRL: I have serious abandonment issues! It's not good for my relationships! I suppose the term that fits me well would be, "yandere". Everyone thinks it's cute in anime, but apparently it isn't in real life! No fun for me! 
Oh, I also use my good looks to get my way. I'm extremely overconfident about 50 percent of the time, but the other half I feel like a waste of space! Why must everything I do be split in half?!

TBT: I'm new here, but I can already tell it's gonna be a perfect 50/50 split of people I utterly despise and people I will adore. (even if from the sidelines!)


----------



## UmaNation (Dec 28, 2015)

When I was little I used to be addicted to watching women strip


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

i play roblox when im bored


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

UmaNation said:


> When I was little I used to be addicted to watching women strip



The same could be said for many straight men today.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't be scared.


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 29, 2015)

irl: i miss being psychotic and tripping the hell out. could do without the delusions and getting misguided into nearly killing myself, but the experience provided some feelings that were preferable over being all hollow and bored and tired all the time. could probably get a similar effect from drugs, but i don't wanna get in trouble with the law or be an even bigger disappointment to my family. 

tbt: the drama on this website gives me life.


----------



## Mango (Dec 29, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> ooh
> well that's dumb, now you'll just end up as another Mango; giving up your "secrets" so people honestly won't take you seriously.



excuse me

- - - Post Merge - - -



alphys said:


> i made this amv as a joke and i get 50 notifications for it every day and tbh im dead inside
> 
> 
> also, one of my hobbies is making joke amvs



AAAAAAAAAA YOURE MELVINS FRIEND


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2015)

irl: im gay for daisy ridley
also just generally gay
so gay
apart from that i have a pretty clear conscience irl tbh

forum related: i was a douche to someone for not giving me marina rip 9-10 year old me


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I found the hottest, tallest, perfect bae/teenager ever and I stalked them to their hotel room, recorded the number and kept prank calling them XD;


----------



## boujee (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I found the hottest, tallest, perfect bae/teenager ever and I stalked them to their hotel room, recorded the number and kept prank calling them XD;


gross


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2015)

I sometimes like to write people's names on this forum that I hate and put it in a book and hope they die.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I sometimes like to write people's names on this forum that I hate and put it in a book and hope they die.



I hope I die aswell c:.


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2015)

Irl: I love food, it takes a looooot of food to get me full, seriously, I'm kinda worried aha.
TBT: I dislike some people on this forum.(i will not name names)
I also was really horrible on this forum in 2013, and I have 8 infractions.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

Sej said:


> Irl: I love food, it takes a looooot of food to get me full, seriously, I'm kinda worried aha.
> TBT: I dislike some people on this forum.(i will not name names)
> I also was really horrible on this forum in 2013, and I have 8 infractions.



I have 10 c:


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I have 10 c:



I don't feel so bad now lol


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't like mini mods


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 30, 2015)

TBT: how do you expect to get juicy confessions from edgy kids? The most juicy they'll ever get is a time out for sleeping past their bed time.

IRL: I confided in my teacher secrets I should not have and I hope she doesn't judge me seeing as how I was salutatorian and a role model student.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Dec 30, 2015)

IRL: Not many dirty secrets, but I like MLP (no shame) and hate 5SOS. There. I said it. Come at me.

TBT: None! I swear! ;v;


----------



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> i posted a star wars 7 spoiler



hey welcome back how long were u banned for


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 30, 2015)

irl i kind of have really strong urges to just ruin everything around me and myself because i cannot handle when some things are good so i need everything to suck because then at least i don't have to be confused

also i lie to my therapist sometimes which makes me ashamed because she's the one person i really try to and don't wat to lie to smh

on tbt idk um i have had another account before that i never used and now i have forgotten what the username and password were lmao


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2015)

irl: my mom makes me eat junk food everyday but i hate eating it *everyday*. but she gets mad if i don't eat so i have to eat it. i really want to tell her if she can start making food at home so we can have a healthier lifestyle but i can tell she'll hate me afterwards

tbt: i feel like some members have a grudge against me and idk how to end it


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2015)

irl: In 3rd grade I totally stole this kid's yugioh cards even though they sucked. Pretty sure I stole some of my brother's later on too.
Yet another theft story from me.

tbt: honestly i find the forums really boring and just ****post more than anything (probably to annoying rates) 'cause sometimes I'm just that bored.
i do like a lot of the people here tho i'll say that


----------



## scotch (Dec 30, 2015)

I put K.K. Bubblegum and hello on repeat for hours


----------



## ams (Dec 30, 2015)

I used to shoplift. Like a lot. There was a point where most of my clothes and makeup were stolen. I also don't feel guilty about it at all - I just stopped because I was afraid I'd get caught.


----------



## reyy (Dec 30, 2015)

irl: i want to be an actress. seriously. it's an absolutely ridiculous dream but after seeing actresses and actors getting popular outta nothing im like ''i want to be that when im older'' and its so dumb of me but i dont want to have a boring job where i dont find out awesomes tuff and meet great people

tbt: i have like 7 infractions lmaoo i was a douche in 2013


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I just got another infraction for posting a 'smiley'.



Probs post quality


----------



## radical6 (Dec 30, 2015)

why am i not banned yet


----------

